# Hermit Crab Pictures!



## imalizard (May 8, 2009)

Hey There,
Thought I would show you some pictures from tonight. The hermit crabs love being in this tank and you will always see at least 1 or 2 hermits moving around no matter what time it is.

The tank is about 30cm away from my bed so they keep me up a bit lol.







He's about 30cm in the air










Basking in the light




















Daniel


----------



## imalizard (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Barno111 (May 8, 2009)

man how many do you have in there? its a huge tank!


----------



## imalizard (May 8, 2009)

Only 9...at first there was only 3 in there but they are just as addicting as reptiles! I would put no more then 15 in that tank though.


----------



## dpeica (May 8, 2009)

Thats amazing


----------



## imalizard (May 8, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## DanTheMan (May 8, 2009)

I see these things everywhere in pet shops, thought about getting some but decided to watch some paint dry instead...


----------



## imalizard (May 9, 2009)

They are only boring if they are not kept right! Mine are always climbing and exploring because its warm and humid in the tank. Petshops never give them that treatment so they are always hiding.

These hermit crabs might go in a 4ft long tank next year and I might get some that are as big as your palm!

Daniel


----------



## SlothHead (May 9, 2009)

very cool 

Hermits are great when set up right, especially the fact that they can climb most things. 

Well done


----------



## australia09 (May 9, 2009)

my god! for a 4.00 poxy little crab you could of bought 2 mice and watch them breed! nah just kidding but i must say that you went overboard with their enclosure!


----------



## Jarden (May 10, 2009)

lol exciting!!


----------



## imalizard (May 17, 2009)

australia09 i didn't go overboard with the tank. It needs a few more things and then it will be good! This is what the hermit crabs love!

I just caught the hermit crab changing shells again! This was all done in under 1 min so getting the camera to focus wasn't an option lol...the dirty glass don't help either.


----------



## LauraM (May 17, 2009)

Aww cute ... i dont think you went overboard with the enclosure, it looks way better with branches etc in them i dont think its really possible to go overboard...it depends how much you love your animals.


----------



## foxysnake (May 17, 2009)

Daniel, 
I think that setup is awesome - I would never have thought to keep them that way! And holy crap, you have pictures of your hermit crab naked!!!!! THAT is great!!!! A few years ago, I had a cpl of hermit crabs for my son's room, and your right - I obviously set them up wrongly, I didnt find them boring though, they're cool little critters. I have to ask, what is in the concoction in that bowl exactly?(obviously there food Im guessing)

The way you have that set up, has made me thinking about getting a few more, setting them up properly, what sort of heat do you keep on them, and is it constant?

Cheers,
Dee

IMO, I have to say thank you very much for the pics, great work!


----------



## imalizard (May 18, 2009)

Hi there Dee,
First up, thank you! The food in that bowl is egg yolk, blood worms, peas, beans, coconut, honey, corn flakes, steak and corn. They didn't even try it! Mine love apples that have gone brown and fish heads.

Make sure you don't feed hermit crab pellets. They need lots of protein so bits of meat each night is good. Some fruit and veg is also good.

The heating was a heat mat at first but it dried the sand up. I now have a 75w globe in there. I think I could go with a 40w but its a bit chilly here. Its on from when I wake up 6am to about 7am or 8am. They love to bask under it. I still have to add another layer for some moss.

Daniel


----------



## kandi (May 18, 2009)

that was my ? have u ever seen one change its shell? looking good.


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 18, 2009)

Hi mate, I have posted this pic before, this guy is from mexico and was a resident where I was staying, he was HUGE! in the morning you could see his track in the sand where he had been cruising around all night, I have film footage of following his track, then it stops at a small palm tree where he had climbed up and was sitting in it about 2-3ft off the ground. Pretty cool creatures!


----------



## imalizard (May 18, 2009)

Kandi, ive seen them change shells about 4 times now. Even have pictures!

Allies_snakes, gorgeous crab! Ive seen some bigger then your palm for sale around the place. Would love big ones but they would rip my little ones out their shells and eat them lol.


----------



## foxysnake (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Daniel, and ive shown my kids these pics in this thread - they're pretty excited and sum hermie crabs and setups are now on their wishlist!!

Cheers,
Dee.


----------

